# Owens Corning Duration Shingle--Opinions/problems ?



## welterweight (Nov 10, 2009)

i was looking at the shingle closely and do like it. lots of cool features. however, are there any reports that this particular shingle can trap water?
if so, does OC know about it and have they addressed it?


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, the duration shingle traps water since the nailing area is lower than the rest of the shingle, so the nailing area pools up with water.

They have redesigned the shingle, but i dont know if every area has seen it yet. We have a plant right here in our city. no, i am not seeing a problem with the new ones. The older durations have a plastic strip looking nail area. The new ones have a fabric strip and the nailing area is flush with the rest of the shingle.


----------



## welterweight (Nov 10, 2009)

i thought it was due to the continuous adhesive...


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

Their newer duration doesn't have the continual tar strip. 
And they have a true double laminate nailing area.

The older durations actually encouraged you to nail in the non-double laminate area. Almost all of the Sure-Nail was in the single thickness area.


----------



## welterweight (Nov 10, 2009)

there are now actually slots in the adhesive now? i thought that was one of their main features..


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

I’ve had problems with it leaking, I’ll never use it again.


----------



## welterweight (Nov 10, 2009)

ok...a sales rep said they are changing their continuous adhesice strip to a slotted strip..change already happened in florida..going to be nationwide. they say its not because of moisture though.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't know that I have ever really had a manufactor or sales rep come out and say they where having problems with their product and now are trying to make it better.:whistling


----------

